# saturday



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

who is going out saturday? i will be laying in my regular field unless something changes. good luck to all that are going.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Ill be out for sure, looking forward to seeing if the beans will keep producing. Early part of the season was awesome but now it has been overtilled, so it may be a bust, but still looking forward to figuring that out.

May their feet be down!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i guess i'm lucky where i hunt he won't till it up till spring time. still waiting to hear if i get a corn field for late season. even if not a little snow should make hiding in the bean fields better.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I just put on the waders, lay in the field and cover up with burlap. They make a burlap cover which has a light say advantage wetlands type camo on one side and a dark say mossy oak type pattern on the other. When the field is wet, use the dark side facing up and when its dry use the light. Its not the most comfortable hunting, but put a few silos and deeks around you, and youre already tiny profile will be fairly non-existant. Has worked for me, I've had plenty of birds, including geese, nearly land ontop of me.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i put 3 or 4 fullbody geese right against the blind and keep the blind as low as possible. tons of birds in the area and very little pressure makes a great time. quality time with the grandson.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

what do you guys think. just got a slip signed for a cut corn field. should i stay in the bean field where the geese are seen and save the corn till later when it gets colder, or hit it now? owner said i can kill anything but him lol :0


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

quackpot said:


> owner said i can kill anything but him lol :0


Ha, wish I could find some guys around NE columbus like that! 

I'd say do what the birds are telling you to do, its that simple. If they are currently utilizing a bean field to feed, why would you hunt the corn? Hunt the beans until they change there habits. 

Its time to make more room in the freezer


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lots of birds in Delaware Cty. today...lots seen yesterday moving south in Columbus. You best believe I'll be out .


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Ill be out out there.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

best bean fields you could ever hunt. beans have been gone awhile but non usable beans get sprayed in there every year looks like candy in the field. right now they are just flying over it's a flight zone to fields i can't hunt. hunting friend lives against the corn field and the birds haven't started eating there.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> Lots of birds in Delaware Cty. today...lots seen yesterday moving south in Columbus. You best believe I'll be out .


too bad you didn't show up


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> too bad you didn't show up


I still went, just not with you


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Sat a.m. was a bust, my bean field which was hot in early season is now over-tilled, frozen solid and nothing wanted to drop. Guys to my east were throwing some steel most the morning. Hunted Sat night and Sun morning in a cut corn field with a buddy of mine. We had ducks work Sat night, but as they were locked up coming in they saw something they didnt like, veered and that was it. Sun saw several flocks, but nothing wanted to work. 

There had to be something in our set-up they didnt like. Sat I had my geese out front, 4 dz silos and 1 dz shells. All in small family groups. I had a mojo behind both of us and my ducks behind those in a small tight group. 

Sun we set up a more spread out group of geese families and put the ducks and one mojo off to the far side of us, out away from the geese - nothing wanted to work this day. 

These spreads have worked for me well this year, only thing I can think of is I had (2) of those goose magnet socks out with flocked heads that sit on top a pole and look like they are landing. The wings are made of paper and move very easily in the wind. These look just like a pair of birds cupped and landing from 40 yards away. I wonder if the ducks don't like them? I tried calling soft, hard, sequences, single quacks, nothing.......all of that, and nothing is what I got.

The one thing about this field is the stubble seemed higher than normal. On average I would say it was cut a ft to ft and a half up from the gound. My estimate could be off, but it was higher than normal. Could this be making the birds flare?

Sitting out in that freezing rain for 5 hours Sun morning without firing the gun was a little disappointing!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i think the birds seem unpredictable right now. i don't see many geese in the fields i hunt but i'm setting 55 fullbody geese and 3 of the flyers you are talking about. saturday saw lots of birds none came even close. sandhill cranes wanted to land as we were picking up. son-in-law said they were flying over at 4 going to a field behind where i hunt. got out for a little looking at 5:10 left gun in truck and they flew over at 5:30 after shooting time. sunday set up alittle later because of icy roads. no birds flying and very little sound from them. so we get to laoding up and they came at us, just out of range. spread must have looked good because i had 2 different people stop to look at the geese in the field. kept a close look to make sure they weren't road hunting. will try again this weekend.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

quackpot said:


> i think the birds seem unpredictable right now. i don't see many geese in the fields i hunt but i'm setting 55 fullbody geese and 3 of the flyers you are talking about. saturday saw lots of birds none came even close. sandhill cranes wanted to land as we were picking up. son-in-law said they were flying over at 4 going to a field behind where i hunt. got out for a little looking at 5:10 left gun in truck and they flew over at 5:30 after shooting time. sunday set up alittle later because of icy roads. no birds flying and very little sound from them. so we get to laoding up and they came at us, just out of range. spread must have looked good because i had 2 different people stop to look at the geese in the field. kept a close look to make sure they weren't road hunting. will try again this weekend.


I saw very, very few geese this weekend, but did see several nice groups of ducks which I have to assume are migrators - too big of flocks for locals


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

Buddies and I got one drake mallard two gadwalls and a goose on Sat. On Sunday my buddies got two geese field hunting. I stayed home and am glad I did. They said it was miserable out. Good luck to all this season and stay safe.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Didn't hunt this past weekend but at my local city pond I did see about 100 birds hanging out on the ice. Most were mallards and I'm sure many were domestics. Saw dozen or so black ducks and a few pintails. It felt good to see some pintails knowing that they're starting to move plus ive never seen a pintail in person before.


----------

